# Some Cute Pictures of Zion



## Rycharde (Jun 28, 2007)

Here is my buddy Zion, after feeding hes chilling out beside me on my hand, and then on the back of the couch before finding a whole world to explore on my floor.

Zion is just a baby and hes starting to look really good and healthy!

Loves to eat when I feed him now and I hope that he starts flying soon. He can go 2 feet now!!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Zion is really cute. You'll find that as he gets more used to you he will get even cuter. Pigeons really are wonderful little birds.


----------



## Rycharde (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm loving this bird so much, now that I'm comfortable with him totally he is great with me!

He is turning out to be a lovely little friend!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Rycharde, they are great little buddies and really they just open up a whole
'nuther world....

fp


----------



## Rycharde (Jun 28, 2007)

Oh for sure, I've heard of feathered hats but wow, yeah this one takes the cake. He won't get off my head you know and when he does he gets right back on. 

Bugger can fly 5ft now! And that means diving at my head. True love I tells ya. 

I wish the older bird would bond with me like this.

Any ideas for bonding with older birds?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Start feeding them from your hand, they will start to trust you especially when you are their source of food. it takes time but that is how I do it.

But if these are ferals, I wouldn't do it, as they will be trusting to anyone in their world, which will make them vulnerable to those humans aren't pigeon friendly.


----------



## Rycharde (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm planning on keeping Seph around, I don't think he will be able to make enough of a recovery to be released since his wing is pretty much gone.

They are being dropper fed. Zion loves me for it.

He now allows my daughter who will be three this September to handle him.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh my gosh, your little girl is so cute. The pigeon is pretty cute too.
In the very first picture, the pigeon's toes look to be an odd color. Does anyone else notice that? Is it just the camera?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

After you mentioned it, Caris, I went back to look at the feet. Yep, they do look odd.

The pics of you little daughter with the bird are priceless.

Reti


----------



## Rycharde (Jun 28, 2007)

His feet are bright pink with black lines on the top.

Quite cool. His feathers look all pearly.

Remember he is still very young. He has orange fuzz all up his neck!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Now I see this little one. What a cutie. Your daughter is a sweetheart too. The birds toes do look odd. I've seen birds with black and pink feet, but the lines between the two colors looks so even. Probably nothing though.


----------



## Rycharde (Jun 28, 2007)

HERE we go! You can really see his colors in these shots. I took a foot shot just to show his color there. It is kind of neat isn't it?

All my friends who have met Zion agree that he is the most beautiful pigeon they have ever seen. They say its because hes clean!


----------



## Rycharde (Jun 28, 2007)




----------

